# AMH drams



## Irish_eyes (Jun 14, 2014)

I managed to get hold of my AMH levels on Friday. It was 1.3pmol/l.
Apparently this is not good news....the consultant is even giving me an appointment to review my opportunities now.

Can anyone shed any light? I'm 38 and single.

Thanks ladies....struggling to stay positive if I'm honest.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Irish

You should post in the low AMH boards and have a read there, you can have success with an AMH of that level many ladies do, my AMH is 2 and I got 4 eggs, it's more when your FSH shoots up that there's a concern, do you know what yours is?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0

L xx


----------



## Irish_eyes (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh thank you for that.
I think my FSH normal, but at 38 I suppose the quality might not be great either.

I'll have a look on the AMH page.

Thanks again.


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi Irish Eyes


Sorry to hear your having a rough time re test results.  I know how that feels   it's especially traumatic when your on your own and no one else really understands what these test results mean to you.  Dr Google doesn't help much either  .  My AMH was 2 and I only had one undersized follicle in my second (stimulated) DIUI.  I was 37 and the undersized follicle resulted in my daughter.  It can and does happen.  You may not have many eggs but it only takes one and they will be in better shape now than in a few years time.  At 40 my AMH was 0.08   I think my daughter was definitely the last egg left in the basket!  Wishing you all the luck in the world, stay strong.
Upsyxxx


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Irish Eyes,

I had an AMH of 1.6 in Jan 13 and in July 14 (so god knows what it was then) I had IVF and got 8 eggs. I was surprised to be honest, but it just goes to show that AMH isn't necessarily that good an indicator. 

Also, I'm starting to think that antral follicle counts are very dependent on who is doing the scan. At one clinic where they measured it on numerous different months, for the last few times it seemed to be only around 4. Then I went to another clinic and suddenly it was 10 (the IVF cycle where I had 8 eggs). Could just be a co-incidence, or perhaps to do with drugs in previous cycles having some impact, but I think perhaps unlike the old clinic, my new clinic (Lister) was measuring every little follicle that could have been a potential. And they were right to do so!


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

forgot to say - so my point being don't pay too much attention to AMH. Also as upsydaisy says, at age 38, you've got a good chance that your eggs will be okay.


----------



## natalia38 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Irish eyes,

I am also 38 with a very low amh. 1,8pmol/l. and my fsh was borderline 12 when i measured it.  I was devastated when i got the results.
I have a boyfriend but he wasn't ready to have a baby with me up until now. Maybe i wasn't ready to have a baby with him either. We had problems. These days I discuss it with him but if he doesn't make up his mind i will proceed on my own, probably in February.
My obgyn suggested mini ivf straight away.  I have visited some doctors and they told me that it is quite possible i will have premature menopause. I was also told that i only have 2 years of fertility left. Have they told you anything like that? I don't know what to believe, everyone says something different.
Today i am having an hsg although if i have ivf it isn't necessary. I understand how you feel, we face the same situation, i have lost my sleep. However there are many women with very low amh,  lower than us who have got pregnant and my doctor is very encouraging and optomistic too. Right now i try to accept that maybe i will do it with a donor. You seem to be more decisive than me. It is hard to face all that (single and with very low amh) on our own, but we can do it. We will support eachother!


----------



## Irish_eyes (Jun 14, 2014)

Awww thanks everyone! It is indeed hard to cope and feels like every single day is a day closer to the end! So panic!!

I still haven't had the appointment with the Dr yet, but he did say that regardless of what he says I still have to have the fibroid op before anything IF anything can happen!

Your support means the world..all alone. Sob.

Come on girls!!!


----------



## Irish_eyes (Jun 14, 2014)

Flipping heck UPSYDAISY just read your signature...you've been through the mill and come out smiling!!!!


----------



## Kiwi_in_uk (May 25, 2009)

Hi Irish Eyes

Just wanted you to know that I was told age 37 that I had a maximumof 6 months to have the chances of a "live baby". Charming... very upset. FSH was around 13 don't know about the AMH. But 4 years ago it was 0.8. Very upset again. I wanted two children. 

Long story short I think these numbers are just a guide but no way a God to determine your individual body's fertility. There is no way doctors can really beat mother nature.  Why can I say that? 

Well my doctor and my numbers said I had slim to no chance  of being a mum but I'm now 2 weeks off delivering my third baby. Beached whale.  Age 43. 

Hang on to your dreams and don't take too much from the numbers. What will be will not necessarily be foretold by the numbers. 

Kiwi


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Kiwi_in_UK, congratulations hun - marvellous news!  


Irish Eyes, the last time I was measured (2008 - aged 40, and while I was trying to have my second baby), the result was 0.61.  I pressed ahead with OEIVF (twice) - the first time I converted to IUI as I didn't respond well to the meds (BFN) and the second time I responded very poorly and never got to transfer. The year previously, I had been trying with my (now ex) partner naturally and was completely unsuccessful.  It may only take one egg, but in my case, that one egg remained MIA and I bled cash on the search and retrieval mission.  When my consultant suggested donor eggs, I was stunned - couldn't really take in the idea that I would never have a second baby "of my own".  Fortunately for me, I did get my head around donor eggs and have gone on to have two more children - who are very much my own (someone else provided the blue prints, while I built the masterpiece cell by precious cell).  All I'm saying is that at this stage, the door to motherhood is not closed to you, whether you choose to persevere with the product of your own ovaries or with the help of someone else's.   


A-Mx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Don't panic too much about low amh. Until you start treatment you really can't tell if it will be an issue, especially if your FSH is low.
I have an AmH of 3.2 and as you can see from my sig I got 8 eggs on the first EC and 13 on my second. I totally agree with Rosalind that the AFC varies by who is counting! I got 10 at one clinic, then 8 at my current clinic but they didn't believe that so did a recount a few days later and said there were 6! 
You may want to research DHEA if you have low amh. You need to take it for 3 months to have an impact. It is still a little controversial but my clinic (CRGH) recommended I take it and I think it helped me produce more eggs on my second cycle...
Xx


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello there, I think the message here is do not panic. My AMH did a dramatic nose dive and last time it was measured it was three point eight. I was devastated at the time but still went on to have reasonable (not great) numbers of eggs during IVF. I was told at the time that the most important indicator was how well I responded, not the number. And I know this is a huge subject to consider but as Indekiwi said there's definitely more than one route to motherhood and donor eggs are most certainly an option if in the end own eggs are not viable. Don't panic! xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Also remember that the most successful IVF clinic in the UK doesn't even look at AMH levels and only goes by FSH and LH levels. Good Luck x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I read low amh as sign to get a wriggle on and nothing more - which sounds like you are anyway - it's supposed to be an early warning rather than tank empty - my clinic didn't request it as test - they needed fsh to set stimulation levels but weren't so obsessed with there success rate they wouldn't want to see what a cycle brings which is only real way to tell.


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi 331, what ivf clinic is it you're referring to?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

331?  ARGC


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooops sorry, I need glasses!


----------



## Apple_xx (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello,
Can I ask for some advice about the AMH test.. I visited a clinic today for an initial consultation on donor IUI and they said the first step is an ORT test (ovarian reserve test). This has to be done on days 1-3 of your period. The price they quoted for this test is a hefty £475. However having done some research other clinics seem to say you have an AMH test which seems to vary in price from £65-95. Are they the same test? And if so why the massive price difference?

Any info would be appreciated!
Thanks 
Apple


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi applexx - was it CRGH? I am at crgh and their ORT includes the blood tests (FSH,LH and AMH) but also an Antral follicle scan where they count how many egg follicles you are naturally producing each month. It is possible the other clinics are just quoting for the AmH blood test alone.
Xx


----------



## Apple_xx (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey Muddy paws, yes it was. That makes sense. Does that mean other clinics don't do all those tests and just AMH? Need to investigate. How are you finding them in having treatment with them? I found them a bit cold/ clinical in their approach (possibly because I am a single lady, not sure). I was going to contact another clinic to compare the feel. Did you contact other clinics before deciding on crgh?
Apple


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

I have to say they've been fantastic. Very thorough - though sometimes that ends up being expensive! Who did you see for your consultation? You could always swap Drs if it was a personality clash - I did that! But I think all their consultants know their stuff and the nurses and sonographers are all lovely. Plus they move to a nice posh new building soon which will be nice! 
The thing that swung it for us was their success rates which are excellent. I had IvF though so maybe you should look at the iui stats. Pop over to the CRGH thread - lots of BFPs on there recently! Xx


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just wanted to add my experience.

I had my AMH checked at my local fertility clinic in Edinburgh a few weeks ago and it came back as 1.4 pmol/L. The consultant there told me this was "very low" and my chances of conceiving through ivf with my own eggs was only 5% - I was v upset. Especially when 18 months prior to this my levels were just slightly below normal.

I'm planning on having ivf at Dogus in Cyprus and when I told them my AMH result they said it was normal for my age and that my chances where with ivf was 50-60% - this is bc they use higher doses of stimulation and implant back up to 4 embryos. Needless to say I felt v relieved!

So don't get too hung up on AMH and do lots of research with different clinics - they all seem to have differing opinions.


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Muddy paws - your gp can do many of your day 1-5 bloods for free (FSH, LH, oestrogen) plus others like TSH, prolactin - my gp did. Then your clinic can do your afc and AMH but over £400 seems v steep! I'm sure you could get them done much cheaper elsewhere; my clinic in Edinburgh done both for £140.


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes it is true CRGH are very expensive! I had my initial blood tests on nhs via gp and then amh and AFC via nhs clinic. We chose to pay for Crgh ivf treatment because on NHS I would've had to wait a year for ivf and we didn't want to risk waiting longer since age is a factor in this game! 
Crgh insisted on repeating my ORT because they didn't trust the AFC i had initially. They thought it was unrealistic considering my low Amh!


----------

